# Bolens 13041



## andyfen (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm trying to get this machine going after several years laid-up. I've got her to start up and she runs pretty good but when I try to engage the cutting head the engine stalls.

When I release the brake in order to move the motor cuts out.

I have temporarily bypassed the seat safety just to rule it out. Are there some other safety devices that might be preventing the cutting head from operating or the tractor from moving?

The cutting head moves freely when turning by hand.

Can anyone lend some advice please?


----------

